
Paul Graham's blog may harm your computer - pipagiorgos
http://www.techpovera.com/blog/2007/06/paul-grahams-blog-considered-harmful-by.html
======
pg
Mystery explained: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=23980>

~~~
create_account
Oh, I thought the warning was because of this:
<http://www.raydeck.com/2006/10/paul-graham-is-hurting-the-children/>

